# Bike Clothing



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Girls. My boyfriend and I are thinking about starting a bike clothing company and I really want your input. We want to do a women's specific line, and I want opinions from women specifically. What do you like or not like in bike jerseys, shorts etc. What would you like to see? Does shorts length matter? What about elastic? Do you like it or not like it certian places. Whatever you can think of will help. Im posting a pic of one of the prototype jerseys. It was designed for a Singlespeed riding group in the Phillipines. Thanks ahead of time for your input!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

When you figure out what you want give me a call. I've been a professional Graphic Artist for 25 years working for major companies in the US. I'll help you out.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

In women's jersey's, lately I've noticed they're all really short on me. I have a long torso, so I guess I'll have to continue wearing men's smalls and have them be a little too big. 

That, and while it's nice in the heat to have shorter sleeves, when it's sunny I tend to get more sunburnt on my upper arms in women's jerseys, since the sleeves are shorter. 

With shorts, women's baggies are usually a lot shorter than I'd like. We don't need baggies going down to our shins either, but I'd like an inseam closer to lycra shorts, or maybe even a little longer (since they ride up when I'm seated, etc).


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

*my humble opinion...*

1.) I agree, I hate short jerseys - I have a tan stripe along the back of my back from jerseys hiking up in the back!

2.) longer shorts - all the women's shorts seem to come to a mid-thigh length. I'd like to see them come just above my knee

3.) looser fitting jerseys - those skin-tight jerseys are just not comfortable for mountain biking to me...I'd rather have some room to breathe!


----------



## Homegirl (Jul 28, 2006)

More low rise shorts and tights. I hate shorts that come to my belly button and halfway up my back. I have to roll them down a time or two for them to be comfortable.


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks girls! This info is really super helpful. Keep it coming. And yes! I totally agree with you on the too short jersey thing. I hate having that strip of skin exposed.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

Here are my thoughts:
Longer shorts not past just about knees. 
Lower riding waist that's not too big. I have found that the adjustable sides never stay put so I think just a regular waist that doesn't adjust.
Loose fitting jersey
Not too much pink
How about some women specific guards


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

shorts cut for biker gals with thighs? (non lycra) Shorts that fits me in the thighs are too big in the waist, and I'm not fat. I just have hips. Women are not built straight up and down.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I find that a lot of shorts/ baggies are tight around my butt/ thighs, which have really increased in size since I started riding. 

Also, I find that so many chamois pads flatten out quickly and offer little support over time. I would love to have more front protection than just a large padded ass.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Homegirl said:


> More low rise shorts and tights. I hate shorts that come to my belly button and halfway up my back. I have to roll them down a time or two for them to be comfortable.


:thumbsup:

Yeah, that's one I forgot! That's the main reason I LOVE the Nike lycra. It's below the belly button.

I did just get PI bibs, though. Can't wait to try those out.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

1) Looser, longer jerseys. Bust room & long zipper. No hemline or sleeve elastic.
2) Longer baggies made of abrasion-resistant materials and stretch panels. 
3) Dropped waist baggies (but not ultra-low rise), relaxed fit. Gusseted crotch.
4) Mesh panels on those baggies for ventilation.
5) Detachable baggie liners. 
6) More earth tones, less pink, fewer hearts & flowers.
7) Offer all in L & XL & 1X to encourage more women to ride!


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

umm, pretty much what everyone else said:
longer jerseys, with a longer zipper
longer shorts (to just above the knee)
more earth tones, no hearts and flowers
(and some women :blush: are straight up and down so don't make all the shorts for those curvy types!)


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

I didn't know so many women wanted longer shorts. That is really good to know, and you are all right! Almost all women's baggies I have seen are mid thigh.


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Look up Angie Ho at CoreRat, she may be able to offer some input...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Bike clothes!*

Remove elastic from any jersey for women (waist or arm) & lengthen jersey (I'm long waisted, too)
I love gorgeous floral prints. 
Bike shorts to just above the knee; high waist
Ultra light & breathable fabrics for both shorts and tops -- it is incredibly hot and humid during Texas summers 
(think 98 degrees/90% humidity) Probably a lot like the Phillipines

Get rid of all that chamois in the back that makes your shorts feel like diapers; nobody sits on that -- the padding needs to be where the sit bones contact the saddle and to keep from chafing against the saddle as you pedal.

I was thinking the other day about a jersey with 3/4 length sleeves for on the road, to keep some of the sun off of my arms. I think some downhill jerseys are designed like this.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I almost forgot! Color choices other than all girlie pastel colors...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You might do a search at the Team Estrogen board, this topic comes up a lot over there.

The point to not forget the big gal is an excellent one.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Homegirl said:


> More low rise shorts and tights. I hate shorts that come to my belly button and halfway up my back. I have to roll them down a time or two for them to be comfortable.


YES!!!!!!

another vote for low rise.

oh and a few more suggestions:

size XS that is really XS. not a way to make someone who is really a medium feel good about themself.

shorts that have an inseam longer than 2". if i wanted to wear daisy dukes i'd cut off some jeans and go hang out at Talladega Speedway (no offense to all you NASCAR fans).

and another vote for jerseys that cover belly and back. i'm short waisted and still find that companies like Cannondale crop their jerseys too short.

rt


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Sara Jo....

I don't know if I'm allowed to comment in this thread since I'm a dude, but here goes....

After almost 10 years at REI and hearing a crapload of comments from customers about gear and clothing...alot of the posters in this thread have echoed those comments by our female customers in our own store.

A couple of things for me that stand out for me and have already been said in this thread are:
* Apparel that doesn't look like you are riding in the TdF and can be used for more than cycling (mainly related to tops).
* Real world sizing and expanded sizing beyond L/XL. I've noticed women in our store will start looking at our men's racks just cuz the clothing fits better. The longer torso is a big thing too!
* Longer shorts...both baggies and road riding shorts.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I HIGHLY recommend this book:

The Entrepreneur's Guide to Sewn Product Manufacturing by Kathleen Fasanella,
available at the design-entrepeneur site http://www.designer-entrepreneurs.com
This book is a wealth of information for any one getting into sewn products - it will save you a ton of stupid mistakes as you seek out sewing contractors, sales reps and so on.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

1. Low waist, longer baggie shorts (just above the knee).

2. NO elastic at the bottom of jerseys (or sleeves), give us some room!

3. More realistic sizing. I ordered a Fox womans jersey and at the last moment choose a large, because they usually run small, and it's tight! I wear a size 4 in regular clothes. Crazy.

4. More room in the butt. The more I pedal, the bigger it gets (and better it looks).

5. Combo of button, zip, and elastic on baggies seems to be nice, like the guys.

6. Less pink, light blue, "typical" girley colors. More blacks, greys, reds, dark blue...

7. Smaller more "focused" padding in baggies.


----------



## happybiker10 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Clothing ideas*

I'm so glad someone is doing this! I have the hardest time finding clothing. :madman: I am 5'2" (almost) and weigh about 150 - but in a good way! Here are my suggestions/Needs:

Low rise shorts (right below belly button)
with zipper
more pockets with zipper/velcro closing
board short style

Looser fitting jersey/tanks
easier colors like neutrals...or muted colors. I'm not one for these neon colors.
basic simple fit...

I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the great ideas everyone! I will make sure and keep you all posted how this goes. After all, all you women (myself included) are the ones that will decide if this works or not. Something I didn't hear from any of you is the cost. I myself think it is crazy how much a freaking bike jersey is. Especially if you want a decent one. One of our goals is to be able to provide women (and men) with quality, very affordable bike clothes. When I got into mountian biking, I almost broke the bank on bike clothes alone. I have gotten savy since, shopping on line and waiting on deals, but I have not found one consistent retailer that sells good clothes for a decent price.


----------



## jenzterama (Nov 29, 2006)

a 't-shirt' cut as opposed to a jersey cut top would be nice. more kick-ass colors would be cool as well... like orange/gray/navyblue or yellow/black/gray combo.

also, i have yet to find a place where i can get a nice skort that fits me right. i tried this on at a local bikeshop...maybe this thing isn't designed for mtb riding(??); anyway, the skirt part is fine but the built-in shorts are sooo tight on the thighs...the thing is made for proportionally sized chicks. that's cool and all but where's the love for the jlo types like me


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Tights/knickers for women taller than 5'6". I'm referring to ones with 34" (or longer) inseams... I am not a large man, but that's the size I must purchase in order to get them long enough. Even supposed "tall" sizes only run 30-31" inseam. 

Echoing the longer jersey -- Shebeast used to make a "swing" jersey, wish they still did!! It was the only women's jersey that ran long enough for me in the appropriate size (medium).


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

Sounds like you need to take a look at Oakley mountain bike clothing. They seem to offer what you women are looking for. Just and female specific cuts and padding, and you would be set. In my opinion, Oakley makes the best mountain bike shorts and jersey.

http://oakley.com/o/l623867t


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Oliver said:


> Sounds like you need to take a look at Oakley mountain bike clothing. They seem to offer what you women are looking for. Just and female specific cuts and padding, and you would be set. In my opinion, Oakley makes the best mountain bike shorts and jersey.
> 
> http://oakley.com/o/l623867t


I absolutely love my Oakley women's MTB baggy shorts...from about 2 years ago. I miss those days when Oakley made them at knee length, now they're making the shorts at a mid-thigh length which is just too short.

Jerseys are still great, though!


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a pair of Oakley baggies, and they are pretty long. However, either I have really big thighs (must be from all the riding HA HA HA HA) or their clothing models have really skinny ones, because the elastic on the liner shorts, is WAY TOO TIGHT around the bottom. So much so that I had to snip the elastic, to give me a little room. 
As for $$$ spent on riding clothes - I like clothes that will do double duty since I run, hike, ride and snowboard. So I don't usually buy the typical bike jersey w/the pockets in the back. I'll spend more on bike shorts because it really can ruin a ride when your shorts don't fit right. Tops I scan the sale racks for, and usually get a man's small, rather than a woman's, because I like them to be longer and not expose any skin. Plus they have better colors. I never buy tights with a chamois in them, so I can wear them when I run (I'll just throw a pair of spandex on under them).


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Terry......*



jenzterama said:


> a 't-shirt' cut as opposed to a jersey cut top would be nice. more kick-ass colors would be cool as well... like orange/gray/navyblue or yellow/black/gray combo.
> 
> also, i have yet to find a place where i can get a nice skort that fits me right. i tried this on at a local bikeshop...maybe this thing isn't designed for mtb riding(??); anyway, the skirt part is fine but the built-in shorts are sooo tight on the thighs...the thing is made for proportionally sized chicks. that's cool and all but where's the love for the jlo types like me


Terry Performance Bike has lots of skorts:
http://www.terrybicycles.com/product.html?idc=dda3e3c31d&c=Apparel&sc=Skorts
and a wide variety of cycling shorts


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Oliver said:


> Sounds like you need to take a look at Oakley mountain bike clothing. They seem to offer what you women are looking for. Just and female specific cuts and padding, and you would be set. In my opinion, Oakley makes the best mountain bike shorts and jersey.
> 
> http://oakley.com/o/l623867t


I dig the Oakley men's gear, but as mentioned, the newer women's shorts are really short. My complaint about the jerseys is simply that on warmer days with a lot of climbing, they have no zipper for air flow in the front.

I use my Oakley gear more for coverage if I'm doing a lot of downhill stuff. But, the men's small stuff is still usually a little big on me. It's pricey, but it's good stuff.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

No elastic ANYWHERE except on the legs for the liner for baggies. I will never ever buy baggies with an elastic waist - or a high waist for that matter. And I will definitely never buy a shirt with elastic anywhere. 

I do like bright neon pink as well as earth tones. But pastel anything is out. Most floral prints are out (though I can see something bright and fun like 60's psychadelic daisies or something... maybe). For XC riding, I generally ride in sleeveless bra tops (like a tank with a bra built in), not riding jerseys. For more serious rides, I use ventilated MX jerseys that fit over my armor. I can see something in a 3/4 sleeve that would be good for trail riding. But overall, the zippers, elastic, and pockets in the lower back that get smashed by a camelback (not to mention the colors and weird prints and logos) on the average riding jersey mean I don't buy or wear them.


----------



## IDdirtgirl (Mar 19, 2006)

*From someone with a big butt...*

I think you have an awesome idea! :thumbsup: As a "larger" gal, I'm stuck wearing men's XL baggy shorts, which fit my butt/hips, but are huge around my waist and really long so making baggies in larger sizes would be cool.

Other thoughts:
- longer, straight fitting jerseys- still feminine, but not so tight
- maybe some clothes for after the ride - cute T-shirts, 3/4 sleeve stuff that's sporty & cute
- I kinda like pink-but maybe used as more of an accent color on browns, tans, etc

Good luck!


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Can you please everyone?*

Many say lower waisted shorts. I remembered the March Bicycling mag inside cover and did a search and found this...http://forums.teamestrogen.com/showthread.php?t=13373 (note 4th post)

It seems you just might never know what works for someone. :madman:


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*My $.02*



pedaling pyrate said:


> Many say lower waisted shorts. I remembered the March Bicycling mag inside cover and did a search and found this...http://forums.teamestrogen.com/showthread.php?t=13373 (note 4th post)
> 
> It seems you just might never know what works for someone. :madman:


I gotta agree. I can't stand low rise clothing. The longer shorts don't agree with me either but I know that would be very popular with most of the girls I've talked to about clothing.
I prefer my jerseys long, with LONG zippers, but I like the elastic on the arms. I buy mens' S just to have the zippers long enough to go to my waist. I wear a sports bra under my jerseys, so when it's hot I can get a decent amount of cool without going jersey-less. I burn way to easy for that to work, but the long zippers do the trick. I'm not into the girlie colors. Whenever I get the chance I beg clothing reps to think about realistic colors. Personally, I tend toward darker and jewel tones. I like a lot of the jerseys Primal puts out. Another thought that I haven't seen mentioned is socks. No one carries women's socks in sizes other than S or M. I know several guys that would love to wear the cute girlie socks just for kicks and there are several girls I know that only fit the men's socks.

Fiona


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

well there's low rise, and then there's looooooow rise...


----------



## *racingkay* (Aug 17, 2006)

Fiona said:


> No one carries women's socks in sizes other than S or M. I know several guys that would love to wear the cute girlie socks just for kicks and there are several girls I know that only fit the men's socks.
> Fiona


I agree, I have big feet and was really disapointed when the cool pair of socks I wanted only came in S/M.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't think I've ever bought women's socks. I guess I might for road riding, but I bought a pair of World Champ socks and wore them riding once... I spent like 2 days trying to get them back to some semblance of white! Most women's socks I've seen tend to be light blue/pink or other light colors/pastels. I usually just wear black.










My complaint on size is women's gloves! I have a pair of PI gel's that I think are M. But I got a pair of the cyclone gloves in L and they're still too small. Most Specialized women's gloves are too small in L also. But men's small are too big in the fingers.

Sorry for the aside...


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*More feedback*

Jerseys - Nix the elastic at the hem; it causes the jersey to ride up. Make the jerseys long enough so my back doesn't show when bent over to ride. This is a big problem with most of the current women's jerseys. For mountain bike jerseys, do away with the back pockets - they get covered up with a hydration pack anyway and only serve to raise the cost of the item. For road jerseys, the back pockets are great. As far as the graphics, I personally like flowers and other girly touches when done in an unconventional and cool way (like earth tones). I for one am not a fan of the Primal Wear graphics - too busy. I like the idea of a ¾ length sleeve. Finally, a lot of us gals are tiny and have small upper bodies (i.e., chests), so make some jerseys fitted width-wise for us - we don't even have the option of going with a men's jersey as even a small men's is too loose.

Baggies - Drop waist in front. Make the padding less bulky in the back. Longer shorts with better features! Since I'm really small (5'1" and 110 pounds), I cannot move up to a men's baggy. I am jealous of my bigger girlfriends who can wear a men's short, since the guy's baggies are so much better. Most of the current women's baggies are way too short in the leg and they have too few pockets. The waist in all my current baggies is too big compared to the hips/butt.

Jacket/Vest - Please make a fitted jacket with removable sleeves to allow the piece to convert to a vest. Speaking of fitted, as a little person, it is hard to find fitted jackets for road riding. I hate having a loose jacket flapping in the wind on a downhill! This is not as big an issue for mountain biking.

Fabric - A lot of the jerseys I try on are made of nasty itchy fabric. I'd rather pay more for something softer. Wool (the washable kind like Smartwool uses) is a great fabric that I would like to see used more on jerseys in particular.

Finally, make sure your offerings come up on google searches so we can find them and buy them once you've started production!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

aword4you said:


> I don't think I've ever bought women's socks. I guess I might for road riding, but I bought a pair of World Champ socks and wore them riding once... I spent like 2 days trying to get them back to some semblance of white! Most women's socks I've seen tend to be light blue/pink or other light colors/pastels. I usually just wear black.


The color black not only hides how dirty the socks can get, it also hides bloodstains! Not that I've ever bled on a mtb ride or anything...


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

deanna said:


> The color black not only hides how dirty the socks can get, it also hides bloodstains! Not that I've ever bled on a mtb ride or anything...


haha! That too. I just tend to pick out darker colored socks so the lighter ones don't get ruined. We've got a lot of loose dirt/dust here in So Cal, and the socks pick up every little bit of it.

Good suggestions from IBB. Though on the jersey pockets.. If I do a shorter ride lately I've just been going with 1-2 bottles and a few things in the jersey pockets. But, I'm liking road style jerseys more and more. If not for the pockets, than at least for the zipper!

But you could have "race" jerseys with zippers and pockets, and freeride jerseys (see Voler, or any other custom jersey manufacturer) with looser sleeves, no zippers, and looser fitting style (also no pockets). I have one for our bike club and it's one of my fave jerseys. My other fave jersey is the Fox maroon/white Race style women's jersey. So, it just depends on my mood!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> Jerseys - For mountain bike jerseys, do away with the back pockets - they get covered up with a hydration pack anyway and only serve to raise the cost of the item. For road jerseys, the back pockets are great.


Betty, I have to STRONGLY disagree about loosing the pockets. I use mine EVERY ride, even with my hydrapak on. My favorite jersey has a zippered pocket that works great for holding my phone and keys. I hate putting those in my hydrapak. And as for cost, I haven't noticed any significant price difference in the jerseys with or without pockets.

The rest of your suggestions are pretty good, though I can't wear light colored clothing. I like getting dirty too much.

Fiona


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

As a consumer and one of the buyers for a shop, this is what I see: TOO MUCH PINK AND PASTEL!!!!

I'm all about being feminine, but I don't need 50 jerseys in varying shades of pink and pastel. Yes, I do have a pink jersey, and I like it, but I want a choice of other strong, bold colors (someone mentioned jeweltone, YES!).

Also, there have been quite a few requests for low rise shorts. While I agree to an extent (being bent over the bike with extra material promotes a swamp tummy), a designer might want to remember that women bear children, and some of us have the stretchmarks and scars to prove it, thus we don't want anything out for the public to see.

And I have to cheer for the longer zippers. This day and age means sportsbras, which mean we can unzip and get some airflow, PLEASE! 

Sidenote: my Voler jerseys have nice long zippers in the women's style.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

screampint said:


> And I have to cheer for the longer zippers. This day and age means sportsbras, which mean we can unzip and get some airflow, PLEASE!


I third that notion. I want to unZIP - I sweat buckets and if it doesn't zip at least 1/2 - 3/4 way down I won't buy it.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Let's talk about thigh elastic*

Too many shorts out there are designed for gals with pencil thighs. Get real... any gal who rides a lot is going to have muscular thighs that are more than 16" around. Yes, I've measured some shorts elastic and they have got to be kidding.

Formica


----------



## *racingkay* (Aug 17, 2006)

aword4you said:


> I don't think I've ever bought women's socks. I guess I might for road riding, but I bought a pair of World Champ socks and wore them riding once... I spent like 2 days trying to get them back to some semblance of white! Most women's socks I've seen tend to be light blue/pink or other light colors/pastels. I usually just wear black.


It would be great to make some darker colored socks. I don't think I would buy pastel socks. The coolest womens socks I've seen were black w/ hot pink or red details such as flowers or flames. They were very cool, but still somewhat feminine.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Dark socks*



deanna said:


> The color black not only hides how dirty the socks can get, it also hides bloodstains! Not that I've ever bled on a mtb ride or anything...


My favorite socks are dark brown (from a mountain bike race) with cactus and cow skull motif on the cuff. They NEVER show dirt! I've gone to low rise socks now and found them in basic black, which of course goes well with my Pearls (Izumi, that is).

SheBeest had some in dark patterns of red and grey so I got several pairs; the socks were a slightly heavier weight and so a bit more durable. Most of their current socks don't do a thing for me, although their low cut logo socks come in black with white lettering, which works pretty well.

Terry also has a few women's socks in darker colors, but they are one size fits all; I'm size 9 1/2 or 10, so they are a bit of a stretch (pun intended) for me.

Team Estrogen has a great sock selection, with some in dark colors.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

cbharping said:


> 1.) I agree, I hate short jerseys - I have a tan stripe along the back of my back from jerseys hiking up in the back!
> 
> 2.) longer shorts - all the women's shorts seem to come to a mid-thigh length. I'd like to see them come just above my kneeQUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey girls! Thank you so much for all the really helpful info! It is really really great to hear all the feedback. Some of it I havent even thought of before. I have another question. What kind of sleeves do you like? Shoulder length? Above elbow? Other ideas?


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

I think you need to know what type of riding you want to design clothes for. The needs of a roadie vs XC vs DH/FR is going to be very different. As a DH/FR style rider I want to be covered as much as possible and need the same quality of fabric and fit and features as the men's clothes. Basically women are given the short end of the stick with clothes, getting "fashion" over function - I think the companies can get away with cheaper products that way. I buy men's jerseys and baggies because they suit the style of riding I do in which the clothes serve mostly to protect and have to be durable and xtra-sized to accommodate armor. Most women's bike clothing is for the roadie or XC rider. And even then it sounds like alot of the XC riders have complaints about the clothes.

Check out other riding forums like Ridemonkey, NSMB.com, Mudbunnies, and you'll notice recurring threads on the crapiness of women's bike clothing.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

FoxOverFence said:


> I think you need to know what type of riding you want to design clothes for. The needs of a roadie vs XC vs DH/FR is going to be very different. As a DH/FR style rider I want to be covered as much as possible and need the same quality of fabric and fit and features as the men's clothes. Basically women are given the short end of the stick with clothes, getting "fashion" over function - I think the companies can get away with cheaper products that way. I buy men's jerseys and baggies because they suit the style of riding I do in which the clothes serve mostly to protect and have to be durable and xtra-sized to accommodate armor. Most women's bike clothing is for the roadie or XC rider. And even then it sounds like alot of the XC riders have complaints about the clothes.
> 
> Check out other riding forums like Ridemonkey, NSMB.com, Mudbunnies, and you'll notice recurring threads on the crapiness of women's bike clothing.


Honestly, for DH/FR riding, I wonder if it would be a tougher market to break into. Not that I wouldn't like to see more options, but there are probably a dozen MX companies making womens clothing. And really - once you're wearing armor underneath - a women's specific jersey is nothing but a regular jersey with girlie colors and a smaller size range. Admittedly, my pink phase has evolved from wearing so much armor that people can't tell I'm female at first glance - thus I'd like a jersey that stands out as girly with my armor. Moreso than I like girly stuff for XC riding, because it's fitted, and I look like a girl even if it's camouflage colored. Actually - that's what I want - a pink camoflage DH jersey. Make one of those and I'll buy several.

And I don't know how, but mens MX shorts fit me better than women's MTB baggies. I'm truly perplexed by this. I'm very curvy - about a 14" difference between my waist and hips, so I'm totally at a loss why mens clothing fits better. I'm guessing it's just because by the time I get a women's short that fits my thighs and butt comfortably it's like maternity wear on me. This is why I like low rise clothing - at least with a low rise there's less of the stupid excess material around my stomach.


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

connie said:


> Actually - that's what I want - a pink camoflage DH jersey. Make one of those and I'll buy several.


Pink Camo, now that's wild! I'm not a pink girl, but I'd probably buy that for the shock value, ha ha.


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

rocknrollbarbie said:


> Hey Girls. My boyfriend and I are thinking about starting a bike clothing company and I really want your input. We want to do a women's specific line, and I want opinions from women specifically. What do you like or not like in bike jerseys, shorts etc. What would you like to see? Does shorts length matter? What about elastic? Do you like it or not like it certian places. Whatever you can think of will help. Im posting a pic of one of the prototype jerseys. It was designed for a Singlespeed riding group in the Phillipines. Thanks ahead of time for your input!


I forgot you asked for input about this particular prototype jersey. :eekster: I was too busy in my rant about women's wear, hee.

Anyways I like the design, it's not that fluffy girly stuff and that is a guy wearing that jersey, right? So it can go either way. I like that. Just something that is not one plain color and definitely not a light color. However, since I'm a DH/FR girl I always wear the big jerseys, even when I'm XC riding along.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree with alot of the comments already (longer shorts, lower rise, longer jerseys) But one thing I can't stand is really tight elastic around my middle. I know it's supposed to keep the shorts on, but it makes me feel ill. I prefer a very light elastic with a drawstring that has some flex. I don't want to be strangled! I have hips to keep my shorts up. 

For the past few years I only wear high end pearl izumi riding shorts because they are one of the few that offer that kind of waist band. Unfortunately, they've removed that waistband from the ultra sensor short so I have to get the microsensor now, and I don't like that chamois.


----------



## Cog Wild (Oct 10, 2006)

Please do post about your clothing! As a mountain bike tour operator, I am hoping to sell clothing with our logos and have such a hard time finding quality stuff for women to add our logo to. And being mountain biking, I don't want to look like I am in the Tour de France, I want to be able to ride straight to the bar or stop by a friends. So please bring on the baggy shorts and longer tops! We might be able to use them for our company!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

connie said:


> Actually - that's what I want - a pink camoflage DH jersey.


Bell used to make a pink camo helmet--I've got one! It was fun when I used to race and people would cheer for "pink helmet".  Still have/wear the helmet, just don't race--too much $$ for this gal nowadays as well as major training burnout. I still ride, sometimes fast... but not because I have to, but because I want to. Big difference.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

deanna said:


> Bell used to make a pink camo helmet--I've got one! It was fun when I used to race and people would cheer for "pink helmet".  Still have/wear the helmet, just don't race--too much $$ for this gal nowadays as well as major training burnout. I still ride, sometimes fast... but not because I have to, but because I want to. Big difference.


It's kind of funny / odd. I never liked pink until I started riding 

I actually have one of the special edition Giro Xen's from this year that is black and neon pink with stars and skulls. I think it says "fight to ride" on it. The helmet matches my black Stumpy with pink parts (hubs, headset, brake levers, pedals), but unfortunately I have been riding my rasta Dos Niner all the time


----------



## GMoney (Apr 1, 2004)

If you get a chance - check out www.rockypeakcycling.com . It's my new Cycling Clothing startup. I'm 6'5" and have a terrible time finding cycling clothing that fits with some of the same issues I see the women having. Although we have yet to address everything in this thread, we've covered the following:

1. Sleeve/Torso size. Simply select the closest torso/base size, and you let us know how long to make the sleeves.
2. You pick the zipper size 1/4 to Full let us know.
3. you pick the colors (our pallete is simple right now - Black, White, Hunter Green and Deep Red). We use Nike Dri-Fit and DuPont coolmax fabrics.
4. You pick the rear pocket config, side accessory pocket if you'd like
5. We make it in 3 days and get it to you.
6. Our jerseys are a fit between the snug and super loose (one of the pictures doesn't show it because my brother was the model and he likes the "race fit" style so we made his a bit tighter).

We are prototyping shorts/leg warmers/arm warmers and will have them available soon. Please check us out - I think you'll find our product and pricing to your liking. I've written down many of these suggestions - and if you'd like something special please let us know - we'll work with you. We don't have minimums - just looking to solve a problem that frustrated me as well as others.

thanks,
Greg


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

I want bike clothes that fit my body. I'm 5'3" and 105 pounds, my upper body is really tiny so most of my jerseys are really big in the shoulder's and chest. So far the best fitting company for a decent price I have found is Castelli (available at MEC), their xs size seems to do just fine except the padding in the shorts is a little lumpy. I also like my bike clothes to have cool designs and nice bright colours.. i wear camo all day i need to spice up my life!


----------



## snowangel (Jun 6, 2006)

I would love to find a womens specific bib short that has a decent chamoix. I love the Castelli's but they no longer make a womens short (the mens are too long, and the straps are inconvieiently placed). I just sent back the PI womens bib due to a jagged edged chamoix that cut my tender thigh!


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Please check out Sheila Moon's line - I love her shorts - wide drop waistbands, they are the most comfy fit... and love the capris for fall/spring rides. (Yes I wear licra mtn bkng, just more comfy for me.) Also a word... PLEASE some cute tops for us DD girls... some mtbchks have hips, some have butts, and some have boobs!! lol
ps would be great to see some gear designed esp for the hot weather we deal with here in AZ....

Now, if you can fit ALL THAT in one apparel line you will be Superwoman!


----------



## steel (Mar 14, 2007)

I had no idea that so many others wanted lower rise shorts as well. I'd also love a wider band of elastic at the waist (no cutting into the flesh while bent over!) Longer inseam on the shorts, Jerseys that are looser fitting (especially in the bust area). I'd love to see some "funky" clothing - not just the same old primary colors. As a side note: There are no winter (as in Alaska single digit temperatures) riding pants. We use x-country ski pants over bike shorts, but many times the fit for leaning forward is short in the back.


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah when riding in Flag last year I had a heckuva time finding anything long that was comfy and rugged - warm but wicking...... ended up wearing a pair of warmers over capris which tore on the first crash... oh well.... back to summer days and cactus crashes....


----------

